# How to get my cooking passion back?



## Dina (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm going through something really big lately.  I have totally lost my interest in cooking.  No matter how hard I try to organize my recipes, my food doesn't come out right like it used to.  My family doesn't compliment me anymore surely because I'm not putting any effort in it.  It becomes a tedious job to cook and clean up.  Could it be that I'm just fed up with cleaning up that I'm getting burned out?  Has anyone experienced this before and if so, how did you make it better?  I'm hoping this is just a phase I'm going through.  I want to get passionate about cooking again (which is something I feel was my biggest strength) so my family and I can enjoy our meals again.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds normal to me Miss Dina...We all get in a rut sometimes...Maybe a change in cuisine...find one that interest you...read about it...study it....buy a cook book maybe...Make a couple of dishes per week....sometimes that will spark your interest...
Or go ahead and buy the new pot, pan, skillet ya been wanting....


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe your soul is telling you that you need some other creative outlets, too? Also, spring is calling here in Texas. Perhaps if you could get away for a week or so to recharge, you might return with a renewed passion for the day-to-day. This has happened to me with different things from time to time and it's very disconcerting.


----------



## GB (Apr 18, 2008)

Along with the excellent advice above I will just add to not stress about it. You might be working yourself up so much that it is just becoming stressful instead of relieving stress. Go into it with the idea that if the meal stinks well who cares. I bet once you relax a little bit you will get your mojo back.


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 18, 2008)

Perhaps it is time to get your family to share in the cleaning chores.
Good food is a great incentive to wash dishes!!!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 18, 2008)

Think we all go through this, at least I do - just got to wait it out - bummer huh.    You'll get it back hon, hang in there !!


----------



## Alix (Apr 18, 2008)

Dina, oh how I understand your plight! We all go thru it. One day you will just see a recipe or something and BAM it will be back. Til then, grab the easiest recipes in your repertoire and sit pretty girl. You don't need compliments every night to know you are an amazing cook. Let them eat hamburger for a week and when you  make chicken they will stand up and cheer! LOL.

Seriously though, I find if I'm in a rut, I pull out a couple of my old favorite cookbooks and start to leaf through to find a recipe we love that I haven't made in a while. Usually it works. I also break out my Menu List and make everyone fill in a couple of days worth of ideas. That way I don't need to THINK about the food, just prepare it. After a little while, I'm feeling creative in there again!


----------



## Constance (Apr 18, 2008)

You're just burnt out. It happens to all of us.
Take it easy and stick with easy meals for a while, and as suggested above, do something different for a while. 

Is it spring where you are? If so, get outside and do something. Work in the yard or plant a pot of flowers. Let the house go. It'll be there tomorrow, and if the mess bothers the family, let them do something about it. Feeling the sun on the back of your neck can do wonders.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2008)

Good advice so far.  I've been there already.  Some clean and easy recipes will get those taste receptors back in check.  Something simple but flavorful like this.  Try to use fresh ingredients with minimal fats.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2008)

This has happened to me more than once. I lose interest in cooking and have no ambition to cook dinner. 

I can't tell you how to beat it, I just have to ride it out when it happens. Watch some food shows. Something will hit you and you'll be back. 

Passion for cooking doesn't go away all that easily.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 18, 2008)

You've gotten some wonderful advice..I've been there and it's rough to have to rack your brain, to decide what to feed you gang, then shop for it,then clean up while the other go enjoy the rest of their day.. STOP.....
Now is the time to do something different because..sounds like your family is so use to your wonderful meals, they are taking you for granted..Ever thought of putting the ingredients out and letting them make dinner for you? Bet,after several days of this, things will change..I've seen some of your recipes and feel it would be a shame to see you give in to this..If you need a break, hows about some wonderful sandwiches and light cool or hot soups, a great big meat or chicken salad and involve the kids who can in making it...have some nice warm bread or muffins with that salad, but let them know you expect someone who hasn't helped with dinner to clean up and YOU go take a stroll, go to a movie, sit in the backyard and read..Just take it easy...You arefar to good a cook to get down on yourself..And, I'd leave a note or sit the family down and let them know a well place hug and kiss or just a thanks mom or honey would really mean a lot..or else they need to HIRE a cook
kadesma


----------



## amber (Apr 18, 2008)

Dina said:


> I'm going through something really big lately.  I have totally lost my interest in cooking.  No matter how hard I try to organize my recipes, my food doesn't come out right like it used to.  My family doesn't compliment me anymore surely because I'm not putting any effort in it.  It becomes a tedious job to cook and clean up.  Could it be that I'm just fed up with cleaning up that I'm getting burned out?  Has anyone experienced this before and if so, how did you make it better?  I'm hoping this is just a phase I'm going through.  I want to get passionate about cooking again (which is something I feel was my biggest strength) so my family and I can enjoy our meals again.



Yep, your fed up with the cleaning!  I hear you dear girl.  I think the only thing that could possibly help is to include your family in cooking and cleaning because mom needs a break!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 18, 2008)

It's just the cooking "doldrums" and, as  others have said, we're all there at one time or another.  One thing I suggest is not to get too  wrapped up in being there.  Just  ride it out and things will  change.  You might also be suffering  case of "spring fever."  It can getcha!

Hang in there.  There are better days ahead and you'll get your game back on again.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 18, 2008)

it will pass one day when u are not looking or thinking about it. there u will be cooking up a storm.happens to me , cause i only cook for myself and sometimes worry why i bother. lol


babe


----------



## Bilby (Apr 18, 2008)

I like to look at menus and go and eat something different and then look at more menus!  More inspiring than cookbooks I find as you get to see a chef's creation and use his/her inspiration which is often missing  in cookbooks.

But it happens to me with regularity!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Apr 18, 2008)

Food has been my lively hood for more years than I want to think about and I have found my self getting in a rut and my desire to cook just fades away.  That is when I go eat some body else's cooking read a new cook book, talk to my fellow chef's and then I find inspiration to get back to the stove and whale away..  It won't last so take it easy on your self, we all live in cycles yours will come back. Like some one said let them all eat hamburger for a week or two


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 19, 2008)

*  I'd say you're burned out and that seems to be the consense.  Why is it it falls on one shoulder - yours?  I say,      1) have a family cooking night. Have each one - no matter what age, participate. 2) Or pick one family member one night a week to make the menu decisions - even if it's dessert 1st, and you help them with the prep and they stick around for the clean up. 3) Or have a quick and easy sup for the kids on a saturday night; mac and cheese and salad, or, better yet - ship them out, and have a simple meal - steak and baked potato and salad in the diningroom (with candles and cloth napkins) and carry the conversation through to the kitchen for clean up. Let him do the steaks on the grill while you do the other.*

*Whatever, good luck (you might suggest they all do a meal minus the mom one night a week or month - let them have fun and cleanup and take care of you. Thanks, mom night)*

quicksilver


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 19, 2008)

*     I almost forgot... go buy yourself a very small book called*
*"I've Got to Talk to Somebody God" by Marjorie Holmes.*
*     Its her everyday thoughts about everyday life. I bought  *
*     mine in 1970 for $1.25, but it has been priceless*!
 

  quicksilver


----------



## college_cook (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't cook for a family, so I'll leave that part of the equation to the experts.

As for getting your passion back, I like find a free Saturday or Sunday, do a little shopping and prep work the night before, and then cook my butt off all day long.  Try to find something that takes a long time and that you know you're good at.  I challenge myself to make it better than I've ever made it before.  The challenge of trying to best myself is usually enough to get me back in the swing of things.

At some point, I think cooking can become too mechanical and mundane, and we start treating it like a chore; mindless work that we dont really need to think about when we do it because we already know how.  I think that however you do it, the goal is to get your mind back in it, and back thinking about the right way to do things.  Is this the proper heat for a great sear, am I seasoning enough, should I leave that chicken in the oven a minute longer or let carry-over finish the work?  You'll start remembering the 'right way' to do things instead of simply doing things just to get them done.

Don't worry, however you decide to get back in it, it will happen sooner or later.  I don't know if this applies to anyone else, but it's usually immediately following a slump that I get the most inspired to cook some amazing food.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 19, 2008)

how about going out to eat in different restaurants (as you can afford, of course), and trying new dishes that you might have not in the past.

that always seems to get me into the mood to cook; to try to create or re-create dishes in those themes at home.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 19, 2008)

Dina, don't sweat it.

I have many things I like to do.  And will become very engaged in something and then lose interest in it for a while.  Sometimes our minds just want to take a break.

Have no idea why, but they do. 

Have heard, and don't hold me to a source, that Michelangelo, after painting half of the Sistine Chapel, cartooned on the other half for two months.  And I am told that everything he drew looked like the Simpsons. And frankly I believe it.

And did you know that Leonardo d'Vinchi once took off six months.  During that time, so I am told, he came up with the designs for a pocket fishing rod, a Veg-a-Matic, and Mr. Microphone?  Frankly, I believe it.

Our lives and interests change.  For some reason your mind is telling you it does not want to spend a whole lot of time thinking about cooking, at least right now.  OK.

How about doing easy grilling recipes, it is gettint to the warm season.

Or cooking stuff in the slow cooker?  

The casserole, heck, I don't need to tell you this. You can put out a fine meal. At the moment you just don't feel you have the spark you used to have.

Only advice I have, and I hate to give any, is chill. Relax, and go with your guts.

They got you this far.  

God bless.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 19, 2008)

Lotsa good advice here!!! 
Here at Casa de Hoot, we take turns planning and cooking meals. 
As for the cleanup, many hands make light work, as they say, so everybody pitches in to help.
You might suggest that to your folks...in a firm but nice way, of course, that you need some help in the kitchen!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 19, 2008)

Dina, assuming that there are not other things going on in your life that might be causing you to feel depressed, I think that your friends here at DC have run the gamut of excellent advice. I especially like Buckytom's advice - when I run out of inspiration, getting out of the kitchen seems to help. Or find some really interesting foodie blogs to look at...here are a few:

Cookie Madness
101 Cookbooks - Recipe Journal
Mom's Cafe Home Cooking: Bagels

And this one, from one of our own members, is wonderful. 
Kitchen Scrapbook

Maybe some of their enthusiasm will rub off on you. Works for me!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm there now too. I dont want to do anything. Well I WANT to just go in my kitchen and be left alone to cook. But my kids wont eat half of what I want to make. 
I love knitting too. I dont want to do that either. 
But I'm not really sitting aroung doing nothing. I'm up ALL DAY cleaning. hanging with kids, more cleaning. 
I think it's more cabin fever than anything. I am so sick of being inside. I dont like cold (yeah I know I'm livin in the wrong place.). I cannot sit still lately. 
This is not all bad, since when you dont sit all day and you dont want to cook much, you lose a couple poounds! 
I'm figuring I'll be ok once I can get my garden going, get back to walking after dinner every night, being outside a bit. Maybe it's a vitamin D deficiency???


----------



## Dina (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you all for your advise.  I know I have a low dificiency of vitamin D as well as I don't get out much.  The weather here is great, around the 80s and 90s but I just fell into a rut lately that I didn't want to do much.  Things will get better I know.  DH took me out to dinner Friday and Saturday so it was nice to eat out and be served instead of serving everyone all the time.  I needed the break.  I'll stick to easy meals or even prepared stuff for a while until my passion comes back to me.  Thanks you all.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear it, Dina. Hubby sounds like a very good guy! And you may be right about the sunlight thing. Lots of folks have their moods affected by lack of direct sunshine (which we convert to vitamin D). Good luck in your passion quest!


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 20, 2008)

we all go through similar situations, I am pretty sure I have felt like this along the way also.  don't be too hard on yourself, just hang loose and it'll come back, when it's supposed to.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 20, 2008)

_    Dina, glad to hear you got the weekend off for good behavior. In addition to D vitamins, google St John's Wart - an herb, and B complex._
_It was good to see you get so much support and commiseration._
_My best advise - no charge - eat watermelon. It will make you feel like a kid again!!!!!!_
_ 

 

 _
__ 
When in doubt, make a fool of yourself  -   Cynthia Heimel 
__


----------



## auntdot (Apr 20, 2008)

Dina I am no one to give advice believe me.  But maybe it is time to start smelling the roses. Taking a walk, go for a row in a lake, go with a friend for lunch.  Heck, I don't know but we all get depressed every so often. Just take some time for yourself. 

And at least for me the focus of depression is on what I am tethered to, such as my job.

And then I need to get away from it, at least mentally. So at work I put myself into low gear, do my job but just don't do the extras, and try to find my focus again.

Sounds like you need to have some fun, and we all deserve it.

And you always have folks you can talk to.  

God bless.


----------



## ~emz~ (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm the youngest in my family,but I cook a lot. Don't know how it turned out like that, but I do love to cook. We make a Menu Plan and then go grocery shopping for what we need. So when it's my night to cook, I have to cook, because I said I would and picked out the recipe. And when I don't feel like cooking, or have a lot to do but still have to cook, it really doesn't feel great. So what I do is look through my cookbooks (I now own 5 all to myself) and try to get some inspiration to tweak my recipes so it will be "mine". Then it feels like my own recipe and I will want to make it more. Good Luck!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 20, 2008)

Dina, St. John's Wort is like nature's Prozac! OK, really it's just a nice, calming herb and works great when you're under stress. But please note - if you are also taking an oral contraceptive - it can negate it's contraceptive properties just like antibiotics can. (Can you guess how I know this?)


----------



## BigDog (Apr 20, 2008)

As others have said, I think desire and passion are two different things. I lose my desire to cook all the time, particularly the later it gets. I have lost my passion, though that is far more rare to occur.

I'm kind of on a high as of recent because I met a colleague that is a graduate of Le Cordon Bleu Twin Cities. He and I get talking about food and recipes and it's all over. The spark is ignited and the creative juices flowing. He talks about throwing down on his off days with a leg of lamb and a bunch of fresh herbs, or an event he is "catering" coming up. We'll talk about the quality of meat available at different vendors, the personalities on FN, and a host of other things. That is what rekindles my passion, almost on a daily basis (usually at least twice a week depending on scheduling).


----------



## sattie (Apr 20, 2008)

My desire to cook or inspiration is always renewed when I watch FN's Diner's Drive-In's, and Dive's, Iron Chef, or this other show I came across Kylie Kwong, they all give me whatever it is to want to cook.  But I know where you are coming from Dina, I go through those spells where my cooking just does not come out right.  (And this happens when I'm cooking for folks other than my DH.)  

The other night, I over-cooked a T-bone.  This bummed me out to no end!!!  I hate mucking up a good steak!  

Anyhow, I do hope you find the fire that will help you to make awesome food!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

mine gets a real boost when I invite friends over and cook for them


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 21, 2008)

* 

      Fisher's mom, How are the kids?*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> *
> 
> Fisher's mom, How are the kids?*


They are wonderful, quicksilver - all _seven_ of them!


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 22, 2008)

_Geez,no wondered you feel un-inspired. More expired!_
_God bless ya!_


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 22, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> _Geez,no wondered you feel un-inspired. More expired!_
> _God bless ya!_


Thanks, quicksilver! Luckily, they are spread out over a 29 year period so I've had some breathing room. But it does make for a lot of repetitive and boring chores that I must do day after day. Sometimes it's very hard to work up any real enthusiasm for cooking, etc. I know Dina has a 5 year old too so my heart really goes out to her. It's just another thing to live through.

At least when I'm feeling uninspired, at least the kids are _very_ entertaining.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah, entertaining. stick with that.


----------



## Dina (Apr 22, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Dina, St. John's Wort is like nature's Prozac! OK, really it's just a nice, calming herb and works great when you're under stress. But please note - if you are also taking an oral contraceptive - it can negate it's contraceptive properties just like antibiotics can. (Can you guess how I know this?)


No oral contraceptives here thankfully. Those things will ... well that's another story.
I've managed to cook something this week. Sunday was store bought chicken parmesan. I only cooked the whole wheat spaghetti and tossed it with some Prego sauce. I was totally cheating but don't care. LOL My daughter helped make dessert; some Krusteaz cream cheese lemon bars. Monday was peppered flank steak with broccoli and Chinese egg noodles with a garlic, ginger soy sauce tossed with carrots, peppers and onions. It was okay for me; my kids ate it all though so I guess that was a good thing. Tonight, I'm making the usual enchiladas with a side salad. Friday is just around the corner so I won't have to cook dinner. Woohoo!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 22, 2008)

That all sounds _really, really_ good, Dina! Yum. When _I'm_ feeling "blocked", I make junk like Kraft Mac-N-Cheese with Spam, Stouffer's frozen lasagne, already-cooked sliced ham with potatoes au gratin from a box...... doesn't that already make you feel better?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 22, 2008)

I also have lost my desire to cook many times so I just kind of skate thru with as little cooking as possible at home but it always comes back and then I'm on a roll I think with me I get tired of making the same things over and over and I also have no appetite for the usual fare. The a day comes I see something in a magazine or I get a craving and I'm back at it. The same thing happens with my crafts there are days I just dont want to make anything then all of a sudden I get inspired again.  Of course I never get inspired to clean house every day either but that is with good reason it just gets so repetitive and boring


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2008)

Dina, the one thing that will really kick you into gear..go to someones house for dinner and watch them hack up one of your favorite foods.as they ask your advice.You will want to grab the pots and pans and  shove them away from the stove and take over..Of course you must have a big smile on your face...
kades


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 22, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Dina, the one thing that will really kick you into gear..go to someones house for dinner and watch them hack up one of your favorite foods.as they ask your advice.You will want to grab the pots and pans and  shove them away from the stove and take over..Of course you must have a big smile on your face...
> kades


I volunteer for this, Dina. What are friends for?


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 22, 2008)

mmmmmmm..... time to rally the troops, I think.  You are not the maid!

If you are doing all the cooking AND the cleaning, what are the rest of the crew doing to share the load?  In my world, the cook does not do the dishes.  That's the responsibility of the "eaters."  

I think you just need a break.  I know a couple of Moms who actually went on strike.  Took about 3 days each of getting up in the morning and going to work out, followed by lunch out with friends and a movie.... who cooked the dinner?  Who cleaned the house? They didn't care.  After a couple of days of mayhem, the family had a powwow and divided up the chores.  Worked like a charm.

Another family I knew didn't give the kids any allowance AT ALL!  They had to earn every penny by doing chores.  Dishes, laundry, cleaning not only of their own rooms, but also the common areas of the house.  A little extreme, perhaps, but they sure learned the value of a dollar.

You'll figure out something that works for you....

In the meantime, I have a great recipe for Thai Red Curry if you'd like to try something different!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 22, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I think you just need a break.  I know a couple of Moms who actually went on strike.  Took about 3 days each of getting up in the morning and going to work out, followed by lunch out with friends and a movie.... who cooked the dinner?  Who cleaned the house? They didn't care.  After a couple of days of mayhem, the family had a powwow and divided up the chores.  Worked like a charm.


I remember my mom doing this once when I was a kid. It did work and actually, I remember it being the first time I had ever thought about how much work my mom did. 

We run the same way here - he who cooks does not clean up. Not only is it nice for the cook, but it also encourages my kids to volunteer to cook, too. More often than not, we all gather in the kitchen and while the cook is cooking, the others are helping by rinsing and loading bowls and utensil in the dishwasher as well as fetching things the cook needs. There's a lot of laughing and joking and general silliness going on but it takes a lot of the drudgery out of meal preparation.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 22, 2008)

*dinner, again?*

i had cookies and lemonade for dinner. how's that for not wanting to cook?

and i don't feel the least bit guilty. probably will have soup or sandwich later for a snack. 

we all need a break.


babe


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 22, 2008)

When I was single, I often ate popcorn for dinner. Then I found out that my DH did the same...occasionally, we still do. Easy cleanup!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 30, 2008)

my husband is gone so much that it really  is easy to get into a cooking lag that's for sure.....and I'm leaving next week for the states.....some really great German friends will be leaving soon and it brings great sadness to think about it......Beate is one of the most liveliest people that I know of....anyway we have a ton of German sausages that we are going to cook up and invite her family and another German couple but I'm siding them with American southern dishes.....they are excited and so am I......potato salad, Goodweed's coleslaw, baked bean (you can find the pork and beans here believe it or not), and homemade skillet cornbread.  Then that will be followed by deveil's food chocolate cake and buttercream icing with shaved dark chocolate....the thought has put me in a high gear to cook again......


----------



## expatgirl (May 1, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> When I was single, I often ate popcorn for dinner. Then I found out that my DH did the same...occasionally, we still do. Easy cleanup!



me, too, Karen, I love popcorn,,,,,my husband's mom called me her "little chicken" or pollo pequeno....


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 1, 2008)

Actually, tonight for dinner we had fruit (mangoes, cantaloupe and bananas) and popcorn. Yummy dinner and hardly any dishes! Have a good trip, expatgirl, and enjoy your special dinner. (Just think, you can stock up on parchment paper!)


----------



## Dina (May 1, 2008)

We had McDonald's salads for lunch and Quizno's soups for dinner today.  What a lazy day.


----------

